# aussies!!!!! great trail ride available



## country_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

there is goin to be a trail ride conducted to raise money for apex... the trail ride is all the way down the east coast of australia a total distance of 5330kms... if ur interested plz private message me and i'll give u more details...


----------

